# 501 or 721?



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I've been thinking about buying a PVR for a while now because I'm fed up with my 3900. Should I get a 501 or a 721? I have a good idea of what a 501 is but I have little idea of 721's. How much does a 721 cost and what makes it better (or worse) than a 501? A new 501 costs $299 on the Dish site, but is there a place I could get a NEW one cheaper? Thanks in advance!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you can buy from Costco PVR508 ( 80 GB disk ) for $279


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Kevin, I noticed Claude Greiner made this post in the Buy, Sell and Trade Forum.



> I got some factory referbished 501 recievers (35 hours) for sale which I got on a service exchange with Dishnetwork.
> 
> These recievers come wrapped in plastic and have a brand new remote. In addition these units come with a 90 day warrenty from Dishnetwork.
> 
> Im asking $225 per reciever, and if you pay Via Paypal I'll include FREE Shipping anywhere in the lower 48 States.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

Not to belittle Claude as a fellow dealer but I would rather have a 508 with an 80gig hard drive and 12 months of warranty. Twice the storage capacity and 4 times the warranty, for $54.00 more.


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

721 has 2 tuners, so you can record 2 channels at the same time (while watching a prerecorded one). It also *may* have Internet access in the future ("may" because it has been promised and you can't always believe everything Charlie promises you and also there have been some indications that they will not allow you to use your preexisting broadband provider with the product, so certainly don't base your buying decision on that alone).

Of course, you'll have to pay and pay a lot for those features - don't remember the exact price but it's definitely at least 2x as much as the 501 price.

Other than that - 721 is awesome. If money is not an issue and you can afford it, I'd definitely get it...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You can call up for the AT150+CC Auto Pay 501 $199 deal. You might just end up with a 508, if there's no 501's in your area. I was hoping for that, but unfortunatly there are still some 501's in Buffalo. If you decided to do that, best of luck Kev!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Steve, does the availability of 501's differ from dealer to dealer?

How much do 721's cost, generally? (can't find the price anywhere...)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Steve, does the availability of 501's differ from dealer to dealer?


Yep. When you call E* up for the offer they will set you up for an install with one of your local retailers and if they don;t have any 501s the CSR will either tell you or when the guy cmes to do the install you'll be pleasently surprised.

Dish Depot is selling the 721 for $549 (+ free shipping) which is the standard MSRP for the 721.


----------

